# Newbie Here



## zpd307 (Jan 9, 2010)

howdy, a newbie from the frigid north........ i am ready for summer all ready.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum zpd 307. It's been snowing down here for two weeks now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

Hiya zpd, welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

Snow here too! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah, these -15 to -20 degree nights are getting old..... thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome from the frozen north way east of you, across the Atlantic in England. Anybody got a shovel?


----------



## imalko (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 9, 2010)

i stumbled across this site while checking for pics of nazi luftwaffe rings and there was a post where a fella had posted some pics of some. after looking around here, i had to join.....
i am also in the process of joining the CAF, Commerative Air Force, that has a chapter based in the twin cities. i helped them work on their B-25 "Miss Mitchell" the other day, that is getting a new right side engine and a once over while it is down for the winter. very exciting so far. they also have a 2 seater p-51c, that i hope to get a ride in, or two, when winter breaks around here.
here is a link for those of you who are not aware of it. http://www.cafsmw.org/


----------



## conkerking (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Sodding arctic here...


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 9, 2010)

a co worker of mine, who is a member, turned me onto them. he is help them get the tail guns to original specs. 
it is very interesting to see so many people on here from all over the world!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 9, 2010)

G'day zbd307, welcome from the deep, deep south, no snow down here, just bl**dy hot.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from Va. Beach, Va. No snow here, temps a chilly 32 F.



zpd307 said:


> some day i will build my replica p-51....... to hell with the wife!



Those are not wise words, my friend...... Wives are not as much trouble as ex-wives !!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2010)

Still waiting for that snow that everybody's talking about!

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 9, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Those are not wise words, my friend...... Wives are not as much trouble as ex-wives !!
> Charles



i would'nt let it get that far...... but, she would'nt have anyone to do the dishes and her laundry if she did. i don't have to worry about that yet, it is hard to build a plane in a one car garage.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate

Get the wife involved in your '51 and it'll go well. Trust me !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

zpd307 said:


> howdy, a newbie from the frigid north........ i am ready for summer all ready.



Welcome....c'mon down under...currently 40C down here...


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Welcome....c'mon down under...currently 40C down here...



yeah yeah yeah..... its even cold down south. the news was saying all the grapefruit and oranges are freezing in florida. 
as far as the replica goes, she has subscribed to the theory that i am going to crash and die and the life insurance wont pay because of a little "flying in a noncommercial airplane" clause. she does like to help with my projects though, i got her to try welding this past summer. maybe this summer i will actually start with my ppl. she did get me a discovery flight for my last birthday, i just havent had time to use it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice to hear someone refer to an American state as the "frigid north" for a change. Hear too much of that about Canada.

Welcome!


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 10, 2010)

the last two winters here have been what i call "normal". plenty of snow and cold. for a while, i was beginning to wonder if i was still living up north. it would be in the 30s and 40s most of time. we would maybe get an inch or two of snow and then it would melt right away. last year, my father and i took my oldest son fishing on the boat on his 3 b-day, it was in the 70's on nov 4th. hell, i sold my snowmobile years ago, because of the lack of snow....


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2010)

zpd307 said:


> as far as the replica goes, she has subscribed to the theory that i am going to crash and die and the life insurance wont pay because of a little "flying in a noncommercial airplane" clause.



You need to be a bit sneaky then. Start you'r project the way I am, building the bit I'm currently doing...firewall to the rear of the seat...and when she's got used to you buying odd bits here and there and dissapearing into the garage for hours on end, then you can gradually expand your cockpit (she will have lost interest by then..."You never finish anything you start"...etc etc ) until the day you wheel a gleaming, highly polished '51 out (to the envy of your neighburs) fire it up (deafen the neighburs) taxy out onto the road (annoy the neighburs) and unleash that Merlin exhaust note as you whizz off into the sky (annoy the ATC) for a truly magical experience (annoy everyone who hasnt got one...and make them very envious !!!!)

Mate...you know it makes sense !!!


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 10, 2010)

i saw your cockpit build thread. my initial thought was what in the hell.... but when you said that you would use it for a simulator, i thought that would be sweet! then i read about the cockpit fest. is that a european thing? 
anyway, the future plans are for the wife to get back to school this fall to finish her rn. she just got done with her lpn this last summer. boy even that helped out in the finacial department. but as a rn, i will have a sugar momma. i wont mind one bit when she will be the bread winner! by that time we will be able to pay down some dept, and take full advantage of our 3.875% arm. the goal is to get an acreage in the country, she has a horse. then i can have my shop. i have been stocking up slowly on my tool selection. i have a welder and now got a nice 33 gallon air compressor. as soon i can get a decent shop/garage, i will begin the project.
as far as the replica goes...... a jurca mj77 two seater- 75% or a sal mustang. the jurca plans are really exspensive, over $1000. the sal plans are $600 for the two seater. both are made of wood, which i think in the long run will be easier to work with.there is an all aluminum kit, but i can not remember what the name is. but i want something that will use a automobile v-8, all aluminum to save weight, probably supercharged. i think a v-10 would be neat, but the only v-10 push rod engine out there is from chrysler...... and the all aluminum viper motor is really pricey. 
there will be no merlin powered airplane in my hanger, unless i win the lottery. i checked and the average price is around 1.9 million. sighhhh


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 11, 2010)

thank you


----------

